# NOT your grandmas phone book



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I was informed of a website today that is spookey to say the least. I don't know if anyone here is familiar with WWW.SPOKEO.COM or not but you need to be. It is a FREE site and lists a lot of personal info about YOU!! The site gathers info about you from various sources and automatically adds them to the site. I went to my own profile, which I did not know existed, and it was 100% accurate!! I have also searched some of my friends and their profile was also accurate, right down to the names of persons living in the home and the phone number. You are able to remove your profile by clicking on the privacy link at the bottom right of the page after logging on to YOUR profile. Then copy and paste the URL for your profile and ask that it be removed. This is some scary crap and sites like this need to be banished.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

They had my wife's name and mine and an old address. Other then that they missed on everything else.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, I live in a million dollar house with no source of heat in a middle-class neighborhood. There are eight people living here. I enjoy quilting, knitting, and riding motorcycles. Am I well-rounded or what!?


----------



## m88k (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder how they collected your information? They've got nothing on me, or anyone else I checked. Other names I checked included my father, a well published professor and now author, and my brother-in-law, a prominent lawyer and former president of the IL bar association. Both of them are found easily in the first page of Google search results, given only first and last name.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

MedicKen:

You are being conned.

If you ask to be removed, then you are merely confirming your existence.

These types of personal data aggregators are all over the internet. You can't stop them but should ignore them.

Once you begin interacting with them you will be sorry.

Don't be a Chicken Little. Your next best move is to delete this topic.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I havent done anything with it HOBO. I just let it be. To me it is scary and i'm sure there are more sites like this out there. As for the $1m house without heat, LOL


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I looked at another website that does the same thing a couple of weeks ago. They said you could delete their listing of your personal information by sending them an e-mail. I declined as that would give them way more information then they already had.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. They aren't as smart as they think they are ;-)) Doubt if they will ever be stopped. Big biz owns Congress.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Apparently I enjoy gardening. Who knew? I guess I will need to stop posting here and move to Garden Tenders.

They did have a nice photo of me though (I think that's the one I use on Facebook).

Bothus


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, besides my street name and zodiac sign they got everything else incorrect.

Apparently I live in a $600K-$800K house (I wish), yet it says my neighborhood is below average lol. I'd hate to see what average is if my house is 600-800k yet the neighborhood is below avg, lol.

This site is just awful, why would you want to pay a monthly membership when they can't even get the data correct.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Ha ha ha What a joke! I'm two people, one lives in Colorado, is 30ish, married, no children and I own a home and have lived there for 11 years. No. 2 is 60ish, lives in California, no children, own a home and have lived here 5 years. And you would not believe how rounded I am. I am impressed! I had no idea that I did all those things. And I'm a college grad? News to me. I think I'll move to Colorado with my 9 kids and 13 grand kids and move into this home I am supposed to have owned for 11 years. But best of all, I'll be 30 again…..yipee! No aches on pains no heart attack no diabetes…..........I have no idea what these people are smoking, but it must be some gggooooooddd s-t! And if they think I'm going to pay then to see the rest of what they have, they are smoking crack.

Hey Ken, Thanks for the chuckle. I really needed that. Both of me did. We are so wonderful…..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

It is surprising what info is really available on an internet search. This is not just limited to Spokeo.com. I have done this before just to see what is available and not too long ago I found out that by accessing a few sites I could get nearly all the personal info on my wife- her birthdate, address, phone number, my name as her spouse, our son's names (and their personal info), place of employment and salary. I found nearly everything about her but her social security number. So much for privacy!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yep. There is NO privacy now with the Internet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I never give my real birthday any more. It is a key to ID theft. I don't need it layng about in everyones files.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

My current wife was listed, with our address. Wierd but the also had me still married to my 2nd wife. My home was worth 1m. LOL


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Didn't even have my initials right


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks Ken for letting us know


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

There are real sites for investigators and even those are wrong be careful who you give info to most of it is done through collage loan offices who sell the inf to who will buy it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't seem to exist. Do you think they have Blocked me?


----------



## Stevezilla (May 18, 2010)

Wow. Apparently, my home is valued between $600,000 - $800,000! That's news to me. I hope the tax assessor doesn't use this info. And my hobby is "reading books". Oh, and I'm a Capricorn now. Thanks, SPOKEO. I was pretty happy as a Sagittarius. But the will of SPOKEO cannot be denied.

Oh, and according to SPOKEO, I'm no longer married. Won't my wife be surprised! 
O Mighty SPOKEO, spare me thy WRATH!!

My favorite part is this:
Household: 
Fireplace: yes.
Swimming pool: unknown.

I mean, really? They couldn't aggregate this with satellite imagery and say "Swimming pool: none, but the neighbors have one. It's nice."

Every time I get concerned that technology will someday expose all of our personal information on the web, I encounter things like this and I'm comforted by the fact that everything on the web is going to be WRONG. It's as if it asked my dog about me.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

pretty much all wrong info.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm traumatized. It says my gender is unknown!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm…....Got my address correct and that's about all.


----------

